# Didn't Sell



## eclecticsprint (Dec 17, 2014)

I participated in a couple of shows this past weekend and have product that didn't sell.  Does anyone know of a creative way I could sell my remaining products.  I'm not scheduled for another show until late January 2015 and don't want my products sitting on the shelf.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you have a website or FB page?  or Craigslist maybe?.  List them on there and perhaps a special deal if you really want to get rid of them.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 17, 2014)

You could put it up on Ebay as an auction and see how other people value it.  Just a thought!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 17, 2014)

Perhaps donate them to a local 501(c)3 charity?  That way you may be able to at least take a tax deduction on it as a charitable donation, while also helping those in need.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 17, 2014)

January 2015 is only a month away. What did you make that isn't going to keep a month?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 17, 2014)

I am curious what type of product you are talking about. January is not very far away and soap just gets better. If you have fresh lotion it should still be good in late January.


----------



## eclecticsprint (Dec 18, 2014)

Facial and body scrubs that are almost a month old


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 18, 2014)

What would be the issue with keeping them until then?


----------



## eclecticsprint (Dec 18, 2014)

Nothing I suppose, but I want everything I make to sell fresh, and sell everything before starting again.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2014)

I wouldn't be concerned about a couple months with those at all.  I have some that are a couple months old and are fine.  I make small batches but you just never know what will sell or what won't.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 18, 2014)

eclecticsprint said:


> Nothing I suppose, but I want everything I make to sell fresh, and sell everything before starting again.


If they are salt or sugar scrubs they are not going to go bad very quickly. Both salt and sugar can help preserve and cure. I have a feeling over time you will get tired of getting rid of all that does not sell. If you have a website you can always offer grab bags, or do a grab bag night at a farmer's market if you have one you can attend.


----------



## maya (Dec 20, 2014)

Are they formulated to only last a month? For instance did you use a preservative at a correct amount in the products that should be preserved? I think many people keep products for more then a month.


----------

